# 2001 Pathfinder LE Tires



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

So I am a little confused. I have an '01 Nissan Pathfinder. I need new tires. The problem I am having is that the 255/65/16's are hard to find. Thats what is on there right now. I do not want to change wheels, I just want to find an inexpensive tire that will fit on the wheels I have. So what are my options as far as tire sizes?


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

There's actually three stock tire sizes. 245/70R16, 255/65R16, and 245/65R17. Since you don't want to change rims, I'd check out the 245/70R16's.

Also, there's plenty of tools around like Tire size calculator that will compare tire sizes. You can keep the rim size the same and play with the width and ratio of the tires to find something close to the original size, say less than 2% difference in circumference. e.g. if you wanted a lower-profile tire, then 265/60R16 will probably work.

Just don't deviate too much from the original 255mm width, or else the tire might not fit the rim properly.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

GET A 265/65/16 OR 265/70/16 (BUT NOT A 265/75 AS IT WILL RUB LIKE HELL). I would stay at 265/65 as the largest tire to use, as the 70 may rub at full lock. Anything smaller is up to you.

Jose


----------



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you checked Tirerack.com? I see a few on there that size. 
I put on Bridgestone Dueler H/L Alenza last year and really like them. They are not inexpensive but you get what you pay for....


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would stick with the stock tire size. As suggested previously, check out Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels. The show 21 options in your size, excluding snow tires. The General Grabber HTS would be my choice.


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

So another follow up question. I rechecked and apparently I have 215 70 16's on there right now. I bought the car second hand. Is it possible that these are the stock rims with 215's on them? I have an option to buy 255 70 16 new for $100 and would like to take it assuming they will fit.


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Could you upload a picture of the rims?


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

ya, i will in a bit


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

here it is 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lokl12 (May 12, 2010)

Just curious, but I know that my speedo has read 5 over actual for a long time. Is it because of the tires being undersized?


----------



## MattyDK23 (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks just like both my sets of rims; the ones on my rack are from my old '03, and the rims I have on the Pathy now are '04. Both sets of tires are 255/65R16.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Original tire size for an '01 Nissan Pathfinder LE 4x4 is 255/65-16. The original equipment tires were Bridgestone Dueler H/T D689's.

The 215/70-16's are 1.2" shorter in diameter than the 255/65-16's, so when you are driving at 60MPH with the 215/70's per your speedometer, you're actually traveling at 57.5 mph.


----------

